# EC Blend



## huffnpuff (2/12/14)

Who is the SA vendor for EC Blend shown in the JHB Vapemeet pics?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/14)

Ec-solutions his email address is cobusventer@yahoo.com www.ec-solutions.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

